# How to get all images and 16bit with Canoscan 9000F



## m (Jan 29, 2014)

hello,

I tried to scan some black & white film today.
I used a Canon CanoScan 9000F.

It's really nice as the scanner finds the images and inverts them automatically.

But I had 2 problems:
1) It did not find all images. Some of them are really dark, being just some dots on the negative.
How can I get around the automatic image detection while scanning film?

2) The scanner is advertised to scan 48bit and being able to scan 16bit greyscale.
I saved the scans as tiff files. The settings for export were only available when exporting jpg, so I assumed the tiffs have said 16bit.
Sadly, the files are 8 bit.
I read the manual and it suggests doing what I did ???

How do I get the 16bit depth?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2014)

You have to export to a format that allows 16 bit, probably tiff. JPEG is 8 bit only.


----------



## m (Jan 30, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You have to export to a format that allows 16 bit, probably tiff. JPEG is 8 bit only.



I exported tiff.
There were no export settings available.
The files are 8 bit.


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 30, 2014)

Are you running the scanning software standalone? If so, have you tried calling it from within an image editor (i.e., Photoshop: File / Import)?


----------

